# Employment visa - Free Zone



## Sean2008

Hi folks, how long does it take to process an employment visa if my employer is in the free zone? How long does it take to get the residency?


----------



## Longhorn

Mine took about 3 days to get the employment visa (temporary). And 3 weeks for my residence visa. YMMV

If your company has someone that walks it through it goes fairly quickly.


----------



## Maz25

My initial employment visa was issued within 5 days. However, it then took a long detour of about 3 weeks before reaching my company! The residence visa was issued 2 days after my medical test. However, my company paid for express service, otherwise it would have taken a min of 3 weeks.


----------



## mazdaRX8

Free zone visa issuance is VERY fast... I got my employment in one day, and my residence visa in about a week. (i chickened out of the medical -hate needles- till the very last moment)


----------



## Shinjuku

Depends on the free zone. Been told my employment visa will take 15 days, and residency another 5 days.


----------



## Sean2008

My employer is in Dubai Internet City. Got an idea how long will it take to process my employment visa there?



Shinjuku said:


> Depends on the free zone. Been told my employment visa will take 15 days, and residency another 5 days.


----------



## katiepotato

I agree - it depends which free zone you're in, they all have slightly different procedures. For ours, employment visas come back 2 days after application, then the employee has to get a blood test and hand this over with the visa and their passport, and this will be returned 2 days later with the residency stamp and ID card. Bear in mind that things are slightly slower at the moment due to Ramadan.


----------



## Maz25

Sean2008 said:


> My employer is in Dubai Internet City. Got an idea how long will it take to process my employment visa there?


I work in Media City, which falls in TECOM like Internet City. Employment visa takes 5 days to issue but it takes a bit longer for it to get back to your company. Residence visa takes 2 days if express service is paid for.


----------



## 54248

Can someone confirm the visa process, am I right in thinking;

1. The employer will help you get the employment visa, health card? 
2. Who applies for the residency visa? Is it you, or the employer?
3. If you have family with residency visa what happens in this case?

If the employer is doing it on your behalf, do you need to do anything, someone mentioned going to the Department of Naturalisation and Immigration, is this true?


----------



## Maz25

worchyld said:


> Can someone confirm the visa process, am I right in thinking;
> 
> 1. The employer will help you get the employment visa, health card?
> 
> _Your employer is your sponsor and consequently, they will apply for your employment and residence visa. They are also responsible for bearing the cost of the same. Most employers also provide private medical insurance- however, this is not a given!_
> 
> 2. Who applies for the residency visa? Is it you, or the employer?
> 
> _Your employer applies for your residence permit. You cannot apply for your own residence visa as you need a sponsor to do it on your bahlf - in this case, your employer._
> 
> 3. If you have family with residency visa what happens in this case?
> 
> _*I'm not sure that I understand the question but effectively, once you have been issued with your employment visa, you can then sponsor your family. This means that in the event that your visa is cancelled, theirs will automatically be cancelled. The cost of your family's visa will in all likelihood be your responsibility. However, most employers will assist by getting their PRO to do all the running around on your behalf*_*
> 
> If the employer is doing it on your behalf, do you need to do anything, someone mentioned going to the Department of Naturalisation and Immigration, is this true?*


*

All the running around is done by your company's PRO. Other than providing the documents required and presenting yourself for your medical test, you do not need to do anything.*


----------



## 54248

Maz25 said:


> _All the running around is done by your company's PRO. Other than providing the documents required and presenting yourself for your medical test, you do not need to do anything._


Your summary reflects what I've read in the Dubai Red Tape book, but I thought the situation may have changed, especially from reading this thread in the forum I got a bit worried.

I'm just worried that if I do visit Dubai on a visit visa the potential employer will not have an awareness of their responsibilities as an employer, but I think you've clarified the issue.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## 54248

> 3. If you have family with residency visa what happens in this case?
> 
> *I'm not sure that I understand the question but effectively, once you have been issued with your employment visa, you can then sponsor your family. This means that in the event that your visa is cancelled, theirs will automatically be cancelled. The cost of your family's visa will in all likelihood be your responsibility. However, most employers will assist by getting their PRO to do all the running around on your behalf
> *


*

I am not sponsoring my family as they already are in the country (UAE residency, not by birth though)*


----------



## Maz25

worchyld said:


> Your summary reflects what I've read in the Dubai Red Tape book, but I thought the situation may have changed, especially from reading this thread in the forum I got a bit worried.
> 
> I'm just worried that if I do visit Dubai on a visit visa the potential employer will not have an awareness of their responsibilities as an employer, but I think you've clarified the issue.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Rest assured that all employers are very much aware of their responsibilities under the law. Some just simply choose to ignore it! If you come out here to work on a visit visa, then it changes everything. To begin with, working on a visit visa is illegal and carry very severe penalties. Secondly, as you are not supposed to be working on a visit visa in any case, then you do all the running around - after all, if you are only visiting, you would not have a PRO!!! Your company's PRO only takes over when the company decides to sponsor you.


----------



## Maz25

worchyld said:


> I am not sponsoring my family as they already are in the country (UAE residency, not by birth though)



In this case, then nothing happens. They are legal residents and your visa status will have no bearing on theirs. Your employer simply deal with your visa status - theirs will not come into play!


----------

